# Sending and receiving PM's (FIXED)



## Keith Oates (11 Jul 2010)

I can't seem to find the sending and receiving PM info and are the ones we sent in the past now missing or have they come over during the change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

Keith Oates said:


> I can't seem to find the sending and receiving PM info and are the ones we sent in the past now missing or have they come over during the change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Mine have been transferred Keith,click the little arrow at the top of page near your name,also under your avatar on a thread is a little icon to PM the user.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2010)

Very top, right hand side, click the down arrow by signed in as.....


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Try this link:

http://www.cyclechat.net/index.php?app=members&module=messaging


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2010)

Why have my messages been sent to a second recipient, as well as the person I sent them to?


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Second recipient? What makes you think that?


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Second recipient? What makes you think that?




I'm guessing it's the fact that in the list of messages it shows who the message is to,and also says '+1 other) wasn't like that on the old site.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2010)

Yes, what Potsy says. When I hover over the "and one other" it gives a name, not sure if that is a forum member's name or something in the program used to transfer the messages from the old forum to this forum.


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Does it say it on all of your PMs?

Previously you could send to multiple recipients, so are you sure you haven't sent that message to a second person?

Would you have any objections to me logging in as you to see what it's doing? Alternatively could you send me a screenshot of what it displays?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## potsy (11 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Does it say it on all of your PMs?
> 
> Previously you could send to multiple recipients, so are you sure you haven't sent that message to a second person?
> 
> ...


Have pm'd you with more info,though it seems to only effect the pm's from the old site.


----------



## Speicher (11 Jul 2010)

potsy said:


> Admin said:
> 
> 
> > Does it say it on all of your PMs?
> ...




No, it is not messages with multiple recipients. As with Potsy, it only affects the pm's from the old site. I will pm you with the relevant (extra) names. Yes, you may log in as me to see what is going on.


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

I've had a look and I've got the same problem with my PM's.

If you open the conversation you'll notice that the recipient list on the left side shows the actual recipient and doesn't include the so-called _(and 1 other)_.

I think this is a glitch from the transfer and have submitted a support ticket to resolve it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (12 Jul 2010)

It was a glitch. The conversion had counted 1 extra recipient for PMs than it should have done, so ended up showing a random "ghost" recipient.

Support chap had fixed it now, so they should have all disappeared.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2010)

I notice that any folders other than the default ones seem to have been lost in the transfer (although the messages they contained are still there). I created a couple of new ones, but can't find an option in the drop-down that allows me to move selected messages into them. Am I just being a doofus?


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> I notice that any folders other than the default ones seem to have been lost in the transfer (although the messages they contained are still there). I created a couple of new ones, but can't find an option in the drop-down that allows me to move selected messages into them. Am I just being a doofus?




Ignore me! I've just found it. I'm sure it wasn't there a minute ago!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (12 Jul 2010)

Is there not a 'pop up' box when you get a new PM anymore? ... not that I get many


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is there not a 'pop up' box when you get a new PM anymore? ... not that I get many



I think you have you change your settings, to say you want a pop up. 

(oooo er) 


Go to Your Settings (My Settings)
then Notifications


----------



## theclaud (12 Jul 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Is there not a 'pop up' box when you get a new PM anymore? ... not that I get many



Aaaaaahhhh! That's a shame. I'll send you one. 

I've found out what I was doing wrong. All my old PMs appeared as if they were new/unread, and you can't move messages from the "New" Folder. If you mark them as read they move to My Conversations, and you can move them from there.


----------



## Speicher (12 Jul 2010)

Admin - Thank you for sorting that out.  

I thought it might be a glitch, but did not want additional people reading my messages.


----------

